# Viper 5704 alarm



## Vwgolf30 (Nov 1, 2015)

I purchased a colour hd remote for my alarm 
Viper 5706V 2-Way Security + Remote Start System with 5-Button LCD Transmitter
5-button sidekick remote control transmitter
1 mile range
4-Channel vehicle security system
Now the remote I purchased is the viper 7944v remote it doesn't want to pair with my modal can any body tell if it's wrong or what remotes works with my alarm


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Go to a Viper dealer and have them use the bit-writter to program the remotes. Viper sucks and I did not sell them in my stores.


----------



## Vwgolf30 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi and thank you for reply what I want to know is 
Which remotes are compatible with my viper alarm system
5706v 
I purchased a remote 7944v but will not pair
I can find any contact number for viper in the UK can you ?


----------

